# DEO timeline



## MiG 35 (13 Feb 2021)

Hello, 
I'm in the process of enlisting as a DEO for AERE, marine systems engineer or naval combat engineer.
I was wondering what the timeline is for promoting through the ranks from Officer Cadet to Captain.
Thank you.


----------



## shane306 (23 Mar 2021)

Depends on how fast you get on course realistically. However as an AERE, and most other eng trades you will be captain in 2 years no matter what, and if it takes longer than that you will be backpaid for all the extra time as a captain pay. 
Ocdt is 3 months in basic,
2Lt is 8-14 months (14 months for AERE, not sure about the others)
Lt comes after 1 year, or after you are operationally qualified. 
Captain is 1 year after that.


----------

